# Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein



## Bastek (27. Februar 2012)

*Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

Ich habe mit den kühler noctua nh-u12p se2 gekauft und wollte euch fragen wie ich den Kühler einbauen soll 
Ich habe einen antec three hundred Gaming Gehäuse. 
Die Sache ist ich habe oben ein lüftet und hinten einen. Wie soll ich den Kühler einbauen oder habe ich eigentlich eine wahl?


----------



## Rixx (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte

http://www.noctua.at/pdf/manuals/noctua_nh_u12p_se2_manual_de.pdf


----------



## qwerkop23 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

bau ihn so ein, dass die warme luft vom cpu in richtung des hinteren lüfters geblasen wird.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

Je nachdem was dein Ziel ist 
Willst du die Graka ein wenig mitkühlen, lass ihn in Richtung des ausblasenden Lüfters im Deckel blasen! Wenn die Graka okay ist, und du kein OC Betreiben willst ist es eigentlich eh wurscht, wird nur ein paar Grad Unterschied ausmachen! Ich empfehle nach hinten aus dem Case raus, für ine besonders kühle CPU!


----------



## Bastek (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ist der Ist stand


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

Beim Boxed bringts so nicht viel da der die Luft ja draufbläst, so bekommt der keine frische. 
Wobei der Boxed von den Temps her sowieso unterstes Niveau ist.


----------



## Bastek (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

ja..

nicht auf dem aktuellen lüfter achten ich bekomme ja den noctua nh-u12p se 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Februar 2012)

Oh Sorry hab ich nicht gelesen > _<
Ich würd den Noctua nach hinten blasen lassen und die Lüfter so lassen.


----------



## Bastek (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

Aber dann bläst alles nach draußen und nichts rein.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (28. Februar 2012)

Ist in dem Case kein Frontlüfter verbaut, der rein bläst? Oder in der Seitenwand?

Irgend ein Lüfter "muss" rein blasen, kann mir nicht vorstellen, das alle nur raus blasen.

Den CPU Lüfter auf jeden Fall so montieren, das er zu einem der Gehäuselüfter bläst, die die Luft nach draußen bringen. 
In deinem fall nach hinten oder oben.

Besser natürlich nach hinten, weil er dann von vorne nur frische Luft bekommt und nicht, wenn er nach oben blasen würde, noch vielleicht etwas Wärme von der GraKa mitbekommt.

MfG


----------



## Scooteria (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

Bei deinem Gehäuse ist(sollte) die Möglichkeit vorne 2x120mm Lüfter zu montieren!?
Diese sollten Luft rein saugen und der Lüfter oben und hinten bringen die Luft wieder raus!!

Ich empfehle dir:
1. sieh nach ob vorne in deinem Gehäuse Lüfter installiert werden können
2. Besorg dir gute und passende Lüfter 
3. bau sie ein und erfreu dich an kühler Hardware!!


----------



## Bastek (28. Februar 2012)

Ja vorne passen 2 Stück rein. 
Kennst du ein guten Front lüfter? Einer der leise ist?


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mit den BeQuiet Silent Wings mehr als zufrieden, Pure und USC.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (28. Februar 2012)

Kannst dir diese mal anschauen:
http://www.amazon.de/Xilence-Gehäus...2Q/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1330412746&sr=8-12

Sind gleich 2 Stück und bei dem Preis kannst du fast nichts falsch machen


----------



## Scooteria (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

Dieser hier ist sehr gut und leise!!
der macht echt viel Wind aber er ist bei voller Drehzahl leicht zu hören!
oder diesen
weniger Luft aber fast unhörbar!

Die Bequiet Lüfter sind noch dazu entkoppelt was nerviges klappern und rattern vom Gehäuse verhindert!!

PS: Bei deinem Gehäuse ist es egal die du den Kühler montierst hauptsache die Luft ist von der CPU weg und gelangt zu einem Lüfter der sie nach draußen bläst!!


----------



## Bastek (28. Februar 2012)

Dann müssten 2 Enermax reichen oder?


----------



## Scooteria (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

denke schon die sind sehr leise und bringen selbst bei nur 900 rpm genug luft rein!! außerdem sehen diese nicht schlecht aus!!


----------



## Bastek (2. März 2012)

Sachmal wo habt ihr die Lüfter bzw. Auch den CPU lüfter angeschlossen? An einem Adapter oder direkt am mainboard? 
Muss ich im BIOS was aufstellen Smart CPU?


----------



## Scooteria (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

Also ich persönlich habe die 2 CPU-PWM Lüfter via Y-Adapter am Mainboard angeschlossen! Alles andere ist an der Lüftersteuerung! die 3 Lüfter oben in meinem Tower hab ich alle an einem Kanal der Lüftersteuerung auch via Y-Adapter! allerdings sind bei mir nur die CPU-Lüfter PWM gesteuert!

Die kannst du im BIOS unter Energie -> HWMonitor -> Fancontrolling(oder so) die Mainboard Lüftersteuerung einstellen! wie du sie am besten einstellst ist bekanntlich dir überlassen! wenn du im Bios nix einstellst laufen bei manchen Herstellern der Mainboards die Lüfter auf 100% (z.B.Asrock) und bei anderen(z.B.ASUS) ist die BIOS-steuerung schon eingerichtet aber meistens etwas laut eingestellt! Andere einstellungen sind hier zu empfehlen!


----------



## Bastek (2. März 2012)

Was für eine lüftersteuerung hast du?


----------



## Scooteria (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wie baue ich mein Kühler richtig ein*

Scythe Kaze Master I   ist schon was Älter aber läuft super! kann dir die neue Scythe Kaze Master II auch sehr empfehlen! die sind beide fast gleich es gibt nur ein paar kleinere neuerungen!


----------

